# Tile Cutter vs. Tile Saw



## Dadkins1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Get a new carbide wheel for your existing cutter onece they start to get dull they drag and skip and make bad cuts.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

Tile cutters are mostly for smaller tiles.

I prefer the tile saw as it has way more versatility.


----------



## Dadkins1 (Nov 5, 2008)

true that Marvin. I have both and kinda preffer the cutter for straight cuts 14" or less - and of course the saw for thick tile, odd shaped cuts,"L" or "U" shaped cuts tile saw is a little messy and takes time to set up and take down.


----------



## o_jay66 (Oct 17, 2008)

It's a lot louder and messier, but for small jobs that I don't want to drag out my wet saw, I use a masonry blade in my circular saw or 4" grinder. That's a pretty cheap way to do inside cuts, but like I said it's not as pleasant as the tile saw


----------



## Speedball (Nov 2, 2008)

Some of those tile saws are nice looking! Makes me want to try one out just looking at them.............


----------



## pmracing (Nov 9, 2008)

We are doing a counter top in stone tiles set on a 45 degree angle so every edge tile has to be cut. The cheapo $60 plastic wet saw did great for our small job. So great the wife did it all, can't beat that!

Mikeeee


----------



## 26yrsinflooring (Jul 1, 2008)

There are many jobs the the wet saw never comes off the truck.
We use slide cutters and 4" dry cut diamond blades.You have to use a high RPM saw or you will burn it, I burnt up 3 of them once on a 2000 ft commercial porcelian job cutting circular holes for power outlets.
I have done 1000s of feet and never pulled the wet saw out of the warehouse.

If you do marble,granite,travertine or a heavy porcelian then you get the saw out.You know you a have good saw when it makes the lights in the house dim.
My Target dims the lights, it will not hardly run on temp power the builders have to get full power or everybody else that needs juice goes home until we get done.
I have smaller Felker I bring into the bathrooms if need be.

Superior makes a great slide cutter you can cut 18" tiles on it.
QEP has a good one also.


----------



## detroitMi (Oct 18, 2008)

there are things you cant do with the straight cutter,wet saw cuts all kind of tile .if you wanna become a Tile guy the answer is , Yes you need a wet saw


----------

